# ما العامل الأهم في تحريك الطائرة سرعة المحرك أم قوة السحب ؟...



## kattab (11 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
سؤال بسييييط مع التماس العذر ...
ما العامل الأهم في تحريك طائرة الـ mini 3dx ( الفللين) , سرعة الموتور المستخدم أم قوة سحبه ؟
مع العلم أن استخدام سلك أسمك لإعادة لف الموتور يعني زيادة قوة السحب وتقليل السرعة ...
لذا نرجو الإفادة لا أراكم الله شرا .

 سؤال آخر أكثر بساطة ان شاء الله ...
هل يمكن إعادة لف الموتور ذي القطبين بسلك أسمك مع اقتصار الأقطاب على اثنين لا ثلاثة
بحيث يكون قادرا على تحريك طائرة الفللين ؟؟
نرجو الإجابة على اعتبار أن حجم الموتور المستخدم يتناسب مع حجم ووزن الطائرة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## نيوووف (18 يوليو 2007)

اعتقد قوة السحب لانه هو الي يعطي الطاقه للمحرك


----------



## جاسر (19 يوليو 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أعتقد أنها شيء واحد, وما أفهمه من قوة السحب اي تلك القوة التي يعطيها
المحرك لدفعها للأمام أو ما تسمى بالدفع thrust.

الجزء الثاني: لا أفقه في المواتير شيئاً

تحااياااي


----------



## بهجت المهندس (19 يوليو 2007)

قوة السحب هوالذي يساعد على تحريك الطيارة


----------



## kattab (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الإفادات القيمة .. ونسأل الله التوفيق والسداد لنا ولكم ..
عموما فقد حصلت البارحة على محرك ذي قطبين وكان بقوة معقولة وسرعة لا بأس بها.. وهو محرك دريل ( drill ) الذي يستخدم لثقب الجدران .
و السبب وراء بحثي عن محركات ذات قطبين هو اقتناعي بعدم توفر متحكم السرعات بعد أن أعياني البحث عنه ...
وقد طلبت الإفادة آنفا عن امكانية توليفه ( استخراجه ) من الس دي روم لأنه موجود فيه 100 % ولكن لم أحظ بالإفادة ...!!!!!!!


----------



## 3adel (19 يوليو 2007)

salam 3alikom
please, excuse me because i write with latin characteres, no arabic keyboard with me
this problem has a simple solution
the famous equation of NEWTON: F=M.A , F: force, M: mass , A: the acceleration
So the factor is the FORCE of PROPULSION not the celerity (Vitesse
$
Tahitaty


----------



## kattab (19 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي ..
وبالنسبة للكيبورد فأنا لو كنت مكانك سأتبع الاسلوب التالي :
السلام عليكم .. أنا آسف .. وغيرها ........ alslam alikom .. ana asef .. wa gairoha 
أدري أنه اسلوب مضحك .. ولكني أستسهله عن غيره كما أنني معتاد عله منذ زمن ...
شكرا مرة أخرى على الإفادة .


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (19 يوليو 2007)

انا اضن ان سرعة الطائرة اكثر ما يحددها
هو علاوة على قوة دفع الموتور قدرتها على اختراق
مقاومة العنصر الهوائي كل ما رق حجمها الامامي كل
ما زادت السرعة والله اعلم


----------



## kattab (20 يوليو 2007)

هذا الجانب راح علينا لأن تصميم بدن الطائرة قريب من تصميم بدن طائرات الإير باص , أي أنها سميكة من الأمام وتأخذ بالاضيقاق كلما اتجهنا صوب الذيل ... لكن على كل حال فهي مدببة الرأس بما يضمن اختراق الهواء بسلاسة ان شاء الله .
عموما هذا التصميم الأول من أصل أربعة أحدها في نظري رااااااااااااااااائع جدا ..
ولمجرد الإعلام فأنا أصمم طائرات منذ ستة أعوام .. أي من سن 12 سنة , ولكن في بداية الأمر كانت تصميماتي مقتصرة على الطائرات العمودية ولعجزي عن تنفيذها فقد اتجهت إلى تصميم نوع آخر يكون أسهل تنفيذا ..
جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمد على هذه الإفادة .


----------

